# Making sure your tortoise is taken care of when you’re gone



## boxraddict (Feb 11, 2020)

I have a good amount of animals including 2 tortoises. My tortoises I never plan to rehome as long as I’m alive. The thing is that barring any sudden death or fatal illness I realize these are the main ones that can outlive me.

does anyone think about this or make arrangements for their tortoises in this scenarios?

taking on a tortoise, or turtles for that matter should be a pet for life. I just got a small RF with the potential lifespan of 80+ years. I don’t know what will happen if I go before him/her so I’m just wondering does anyone here think about what will happen to them after your gone?


----------



## April Lynn (Feb 11, 2020)

I do! I have 2 sons, 12 and 7 years old right now. They promised me they would take care of my Greek (Yoda) when I'm too old or no longer here. It's a sad subject but a real one that must be discussed. If you don't have a close family member that will care for your tort when you're gone, you may be able to find a tortoise rescue that you can add to your will with regards to your tort. It's good that you're thinking this far ahead.


----------



## wellington (Feb 11, 2020)

There are several threads already about this same thing. You might enjoy searching those ones out.


----------



## boxraddict (Feb 12, 2020)

Wow this board is amazing! It seems to have everything, all the answers lol!


----------



## TammyJ (Feb 13, 2020)

boxraddict said:


> Wow this board is amazing! It seems to have everything, all the answers lol!


Yes it really does pretty much cover everything! I remember posting on a similar thread about what would happen to my tortoises after I am gone.


----------



## Courtney760 (Mar 11, 2020)

This was actually one of my first thoughts before making the decision to buy our Sulcata due to their lifespan. I’m 28 so I still have a full life ahead of me (hopefully). My daughter will be turning 3 in the summer and we will be bringing our brand new Sulcata home towards the end of May after he hatches. So they will basically be growing up together. Even though my kid is too young to have those types of conversations with, I see how attached she is to our 2 cats, so I know she will be more than happy to inherit her soon-to-be childhood pet when she’s older. And it’s so crazy to think that he will be around long enough to see not only my baby grow up, but to see her babies grow up too!


----------



## turtlebean (Mar 11, 2020)

This is a pretty deep subject but also very sweet and beautiful to see the community on this forum going to such depths to make sure their beloved tortoises are cared for, even after we pass. Definitely gives me something to think about, even at a younger age!


----------



## dmilam (Mar 11, 2020)

Its one of the reasons I keep history in a log book. I’ve also talked to my youngest son about taking on it’s care when I’m gone. Its part of being a responsible pet owner.


----------

